# Probleme avec des pieces jointes (entourage)



## zemax (23 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, 
J'ai suis depuis quelques jours uniquement sur un mac 
J'ai découvert là un petit problème un peu gênant 
Quand j'ai été sur Outlook 2003 en créant un un message j'ai pouvais ajouter des pièces jointes en les glissant sur le message et il apparaissaient tout de suite dans mon message 
Par contre dans l'entourage en glissant une pièce jointe dans le message je ne la vois pas mais une fois message envoyé la personne à qui j'ai envoyé le message reçoit la pièce jointe 

Où se trouve le problème ? 
avez vous la possibilité de m'aider s.v.p. ?` 
Cdt 
Raphael


----------



## Aliboron (23 Janvier 2010)

Si tu utilises Entourage 2008 et que tu es en format HTML, les pièces jointes s'insèrent directement à l'emplacement du curseur (et sont donc visibles).  

Dans les autres cas, la pièce jointe s'affichera ou pas àla suite du message, selon le logiciel utilisé par le destinataire.


----------



## zemax (23 Janvier 2010)

Où peut on voir si j'envoie mes mails en HTML ?


----------



## Aliboron (23 Janvier 2010)

zemax a dit:


> Où peut on voir si j'envoie mes mails en HTML ?


ben, si tes messages sont en couleur, avec des choix de polices, etc. c'est du HTML. Ce que tu peux voir dans le menu "Format", bien entendu.


----------



## zemax (23 Janvier 2010)

merci,
et meme avec des messages en HTML en glissant la piece jointe sur le message je ne vois pas le document ajouté 


C'est juste la personne qui recoit mon message voit la piece jointe et pas moi
dans mes elements envoyé, dans le mail que j'ai envoyé pas de cette piece jointe 

Hmmm....

merci d'avance pour votre aide 

Raphael


----------



## Aliboron (24 Janvier 2010)

zemax a dit:


> et meme avec des messages en HTML en glissant la piece jointe sur le message je ne vois pas le document ajouté


ça dépend des PJ. Essaye avec une image .jpg...


----------



## zemax (24 Janvier 2010)

c'est une piece jointe en .jpg 


*Note du modo :* je me demande vraiment ce que tu ne comprends pas dans "à lire avant de poster", qui fait que tu ne lises pas cette annonce que j'ai placé en tête de forum ! 

On déménage !


----------



## zemax (30 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai toujours ce problème ...
La plupart de *.jpg ne s'attachent pas 
et les *.doc et les *.pdf passent sans aucun problème 

Avez vous une idée si il y a une solution à ça ?

Cdt
Raphael

PS: Le SAV d'entourage c'est chez qui ? apple ou microsoft ?


----------



## Aliboron (31 Janvier 2010)

zemax a dit:


> La plupart de *.jpg ne s'attachent pas


Comment ça "ne s'attachent pas" ? Dans tes messages précédents elles étaient bien envoyées, tu te plaignais de ne pas les voir (sans trop donner de précisions sur le contexte, d'ailleurs). Maintenant elles ne sont plus jointes aux messages ???




zemax a dit:


> PS: Le SAV d'entourage c'est chez qui ? apple ou microsoft ?


Ben, l'éditeur c'est qui à ton avis ? Apple ou Microsoft ? Qu'est ce qui est écrit sur la boîte ?


----------



## zemax (31 Janvier 2010)

Aliboron a dit:


> Comment ça "ne s'attachent pas" ? Dans tes messages précédents elles étaient bien envoyées, tu te plaignais de ne pas les voir (sans trop donner de précisions sur le contexte, d'ailleurs). Maintenant elles ne sont plus jointes aux messages ???



desole, je me suis mal exprimé 
elle ne sont pas visibles
quand je glisse .... sur un message html 
une pièce jointe .jpg 
je ne la voit pas dans le message et après avoir envoyé le message dans "éléments envoyés" la pièce elle n'est tjrs pas visible
Par contre la personne reçoit le message avec la pièce jointe avec un nom diffèrent "image.jpg"


des solutions ?






Aliboron a dit:


> Ben, l'éditeur c'est qui à ton avis ? Apple ou Microsoft ? Qu'est ce qui est écrit sur la boîte ?



no comment


----------



## Aliboron (31 Janvier 2010)

zemax a dit:


> quand je glisse .... sur un message html une pièce jointe .jpg je ne la vois pas dans le message et après avoir envoyé le message dans "éléments envoyés" la pièce elle n'est tjrs pas visible.


Décris plus précisément comment tu procèdes. En particulier où est l'image à l'origine, sous quelle forme, quelle est sa provenance, quelle est l'application par défaut pour afficher les JPEG, comment tu procèdes exactement, etc. Le fait qu'elle change de nom est normal.

Allez, commençons à détailler. Je crée un nouveau message et je m'assure par le menu "Format" qu'il est bien en HTML. Je positionne le curseur à un emplacement particulier (mettons après le premier paragraphe).&#65532;

Ensuite, jy fais glisser une image en .jpg depuis le bureau. Pendant que je la positionne sur le message, je vois le classique petit signe + dans un rond vert et, dès que je la lâche (peu importe lendroit) elle saffiche à lemplacement où était le curseur. Rien ne saffiche dans la partie Pièces jointes.

Jenvoie le message. Dans la copie du message envoyé l'image s'affiche exactement comme elle l'était au moment de l'envoi (et chez le destinataire aussi, mais c'est déjà le cas pour les tiens).


----------



## zemax (31 Janvier 2010)

Aliboron a dit:


> Décris plus précisément comment tu procèdes. En particulier où est l'image à l'origine, sous quelle forme, quelle est sa provenance, quelle est l'application par défaut pour afficher les JPEG, comment tu procèdes exactement, etc. Le fait qu'elle change de nom est normal.
> 
> Allez, commençons à détailler. Je crée un nouveau message et je m'assure par le menu "Format" qu'il est bien en HTML. Je positionne le curseur à un emplacement particulier (mettons après le premier paragraphe).&#65532;
> 
> ...



Oui, tout est ok sauf la les 2 dernières phrases
-Rien ne s&#8217;affiche dans la partie &#8220;Pièces jointes&#8221; ni dans le corps du message.
- J&#8217;envoie le message. Dans la copie du message envoyé l'image ne s'affiche toujours pas (ni dans le corps du message ni dans la pièce jointe) et le destinataire reçoit en pièce jointe le document .jpg. Dans l'histoire je suis embêté car "je ne sais pas ce que j'ai envoyé"

ca m'arrive quand je scanne les documents
je joins en piece jointe un .jpg en test
http://rapidshare.de/files/49080681/Scan31012010_00000.jpg.html


----------



## Aliboron (31 Janvier 2010)

zemax a dit:


> ca m'arrive quand je scanne les documents


Eurékâ : c'est la taille du document qui est en cause. Dans la mesure où il s'agit de documents en A4 et 400 ppp, ça ne passe pas à l'affichage. Par curiosité, regarde ce que donne l'affichage lorsque le message est reçu dans Thunderbird : c'est tellement grand que c'est illisible. 

Fais un essai en réduisant le même document dans une taille plus petite (genre 10 cm en 300 ppp) et tu verras les "mêmes" JPEG s'afficher sans souci.


----------



## zemax (31 Janvier 2010)

Hmmm ...
Quand le fichier est trop grand l'entourage devrait bloquer le .jpg et pas afficher le petit signe +
c'est dommage car on regarde pas à chaque fois la taille des documents 
Il y a un moyen de bloquer ça, pour que les images ne puissent pas être enregistrer dans le corps du message ?
Cdt  
Raphael


----------



## Aliboron (31 Janvier 2010)

zemax a dit:


> Quand le fichier est trop grand l'entourage devrait bloquer le .jpg et pas afficher le petit signe +


A priori, tu peux déjà partir du principe qu'une image en A4 scannée en 400 ppp demande de toute façon a être retraitée pour être envoyée en pièce jointe. Quand c'est destiné à être envoyé dans un mail, scanne ton A4 en 150 ppp et tout devrait bien se passer...


----------



## zemax (31 Janvier 2010)

merci pour les conseils
mais je ne trouve pas ça normal que ça ne fonctionne pas comme il faut
Demain, je vais essayer contacter Microsoft pour ça ....


----------

